

Referly API Powers Red Rock Insurance Referrals - dmor
http://refer.ly/blog/referly-api-powers-red-rock-insurance-referrals/

======
aquaphile
This is illegal in almost every state (though perhaps not Alabama). Thanks to
bad laws put on the books (by the insurance agents' lobbies, no less), one
cannot provide any referral incentive to anyone that does not possess an
insurance agent license. Not even a bag of popcorn. Referly won't get
shutdown, but Red Rock Ins Group will probably be receiving a notice from
their not-so-friendly state insurance regulator.

~~~
dmor
Thanks for the heads up - insurance lead generation is a large and established
business and there are many legitimate ways to go about it. We will check in
with our customer to make sure we're all on the same page.

